# My Trio



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi! I haven't posted pics of my trio in a long time. The last time was back when Joey was a 4 month old pup. So --- taken Thanksgiving Day, here are my 3 doggies!

From left to right: Savannah - Shepherd cross, 5 years old.
Joey - Golden Retriever, 13 months old.
Gunther - Yellow Labrador - 7 years old.

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Love them! So adorable


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What a cool photo! Chewing away on their chew things. For some reason I didn't realise you actually had three. Thanks for showing us, they really are cute dogs. You're lucky.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

And a nice looking trio it is! Such pretty doggies! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So cute...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments. I'm the lucky one. My dogs are just awesome and I don't know what I would do without them. They keep me going!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cute photo! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Thought I'd include another one of just the 2 boys. They really do enjoy those Nylabones!


----------

